# hi need help finding a rental in spain



## casey44 (Feb 13, 2008)

hi i am in rental now in manilva but i dont like anymore because the house is falling apart and the agent arent helping us, we r looking for house what can take dogs, least 4 bedroom house, big enough to take alot of furnisher, would prefer to be unfurnished if it can and pay up to 1,200 a month. thanks mandy


----------

